# Java-Landkarte



## akira (6. Aug 2004)

Wer sich in der weiten Welt von Java verlaufen hat, dem hilft vielleicht die "Java-Landkarte":

http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/new2java/javamap/index.html


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Aug 2004)

Nett


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

Zeigt er bei mir mit dem Firefox net richtig an.
bei IE geht es dann doch.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Aug 2004)

pogo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zeigt er bei mir mit dem Firefox net richtig an.
> bei IE geht es dann doch.


Mhhh... bei mir funktioniert die Darstellung weder mit Opera noch mit dem IE. Komische Seite...


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

Bei mir zeigt er die auch nicht ganz an, sondern man kann sich unten mit dem Navi Teil durchklicken.


----------



## Calamitous (9. Aug 2004)

gute Idee die Landkarte (hab auch endlich Zeit gefunden sie mal zu betrachten)

aber meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ein bischen ein Verhau im Desig (Größe!!)
zudem hakts in jedem 2. Browser was ich so mitbekommen habe....


----------



## bygones (9. Aug 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> pogo hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weder mit IE noch mit firefox seh ich da was gescheites....


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

so richtig gescheit sieht man es auch nicht, aber man kann mal wenigstens a bissle drauf rum schauen mit dem IE
gut ist es trotzdem nicht zu bestaunen.
Die Idee mit der Karte find ich aber super


----------



## Archy (9. Aug 2004)

http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/new2java/javamap/Java_Technology_Concept_Map.pdf

 :wink: 

Damit gehts auch ohne Browserprobs


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

Danke :toll:


----------



## akira (11. Aug 2004)

Übrigens, um die Karte im Mozilla/Firefox anzuzeigen muß man Ansicht/Vollbild einstellen, dann sollte es klappen.

Es bleibt trotzdem die Frage, warum das nicht als Applet realisiert wurde?  ???:L


----------



## pogo (12. Aug 2004)

stimmt komisch :bahnhof:


----------



## Archy (12. Aug 2004)

Probiert es doch mal mit einer Mail an SUN, deren Antwort dazu würde mich auch mal interessieren   

Sieht ja fast so aus, als würden sie ihrer eigenen Technologie nicht trauen???
Glauben die etwa, dass Flash verbreiterter ist? Das kämme ja einem Eingeständnis nahe, das Java nicht
so berühmt ist (damit meine ich verbreitet ist)  :?


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2004)

also bei mir geht sie im firefox und im IE net!


----------



## pogo (12. Aug 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also bei mir geht sie im firefox und im IE net!


mit ansicht vollbild gehts--> zumindest bei mir


----------



## thE_29 (12. Aug 2004)

jo, so gehts, dann kann ichs auch bewegen wenn ich wieder auf normal bildschirm gehe im firefox!


----------



## pogo (12. Aug 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jo, so gehts, dann kann ichs auch bewegen wenn ich wieder auf normal bildschirm gehe im firefox!


 :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Aug 2004)

Kann mir mal einer 'n Screenshot machen? Ich kann es mir weder mit Mozilla noch mit dem IE anschauen.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Aug 2004)

also bei mir gehts jetzt im firefox auch!

speichers einfach ab und machs mit acrobat auf 


oder probs hier mal 

http://service.gmx.net/mc/3AgBX3oUX6oHbPtbUBccex3cE63Ql8 code ist  123789


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Aug 2004)

Oder ich öffne die swf einfach direkt
;-) http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/new2java/javamap/SunMap_final15_JavaBlue.swf


----------



## ExiT (15. Aug 2004)

......und in Notfall , hier bidde:


----------



## Heiko (23. Aug 2004)

Endlich mal etwas, was hier ohne Probleme funktioniert ;-)
Find ich ne gute Idee diese Landkarte.


----------

